

Stratos Card - abbottry
https://stratoscard.com/

======
bio4m
No support for EMV at the moment on this either. They actually recommend
carrying the EMV cards as well which sort of negates the point of having this.

------
DiabloD3
This was a great idea until I scrolled down and its a yearly membership and
its absurdly expensive for what amounts to be a $10 widget that both Square
and Paypal use for remote card capture, and for a card that doesn't seem to be
all that special at all.

How about selling the whole thing for either $49.99 one time fee for $9.99/yr,
or just don't bother being in business at all because you obviously didn't
understand anything about your target market.

/rant

~~~
panopticon
> don't bother being in business at all because you obviously didn't
> understand anything about your target market

I think their target market is "people who don't feel like carrying a wallet
full of credit cards." That seems entirely like a luxury market to me (i.e. a
market that garners higher prices). I certainly have better things to spend my
money on, but I can understand the angle.

